# Fluval Plant 3.0



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey everyone.

I picked up a Fluval Plant 3.0. I’m having trouble because whenever the power goes out, the light thinks it’s midnight. I get power failures about 1-3 times a month, and sometimes they are while I’m a sleep. That means I have no way of knowing if my lights timing have been altered until it’s too late.

Anyone have experience with this? Any work arounds?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

LuluCocoPopoRoro said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I picked up a Fluval Plant 3.0. I’m having trouble because whenever the power goes out, the light thinks it’s midnight. I get power failures about 1-3 times a month, and sometimes they are while I’m a sleep. That means I have no way of knowing if my lights timing have been altered until it’s too late.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? Any work arounds?


I and a few others have experienced these resets due to power failure. As far as some discussions here, a battery backup would be the only way so far to keep settings during power failures. Like a computer UPS. Something like THIS.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

Econde said:


> I and a few others have experienced these resets due to power failure. As far as some discussions here, a battery backup would be the only way so far to keep settings during power failures. Like a computer UPS. Something like THIS.


I actually have that hooked up to my tank. At the moment only my filter uses the battery. During an outage I feel that’s the most important thing to keep running. I’m curious how much batter that will use up.

I’m working on a reef-Pi system. I’m hoping I could use the built in blu-tooth to auto reset it after a power outage


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

This happened to me a few weeks back and I was very disappointed that there's no other solution other than having my phone near the light units. I can only imagine this if I were away for any period of time. I hope you'll write to Hagen and complain about this lack of a crucial feature. Enough complaints and maybe we'll see a 4.0 that will resolve this issue. It won't help our current lights, but that's a fix that they need to implement. 

In my case, the CO2 is on a smart strip which does know the time and would likely be injecting CO2 during the dark period. If you manage a workaround with the reef-Pi please let us know.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

As a "work around" some add a "smart"timer set to on at midnight 
That way you retain the cycle.
At least this is how I understood it. 


As long as the cycle programming is maintained the " broken clock" is more an inconvienece than anything.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> This happened to me a few weeks back and I was very disappointed that there's no other solution other than having my phone near the light units. I can only imagine this if I were away for any period of time. I hope you'll write to Hagen and complain about this lack of a crucial feature. Enough complaints and maybe we'll see a 4.0 that will resolve this issue. It won't help our current lights, but that's a fix that they need to implement.
> 
> In my case, the CO2 is on a smart strip which does know the time and would likely be injecting CO2 during the dark period. If you manage a workaround with the reef-Pi please let us know.


I did write to them. Their answer to me was basically ‘we made it that way on purpose, we didn’t think it’d be a problem. But don’t worry, we told our r&d team so maybe the next one will be better.’

Which is pathetic, because I just spent $250 on a light designed for planted tanks, that I can’t trust with co2. Do they think I’m going to spend that AGAIN when they come out with the next one?




jeffkrol said:


> As a "work around" some add a "smart"timer set to on at midnight
> That way you retain the cycle.
> At least this is how I understood it.
> 
> ...


That will work. But whenever you have a power outage, you’ll get another sunrise, and loose the sun set. At that point I would just use Manuel mode; and use a timer.... which negates about 90% of the features they advertise.

I hate fluval so much. The only thing worse then their faulty products is their apathetic customer service....

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> This happened to me a few weeks back and I was very disappointed that there's no other solution other than having my phone near the light units.


I got a new Fluval Nano that when set to 0% doesn't go completely off. 










So even setting it to shut off and turn on with the smart plug doesn't work. I was trying to wait until the local PetSmart had new ones in stock to replace this one, but I think it's going back tonight after work.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

^^That's maddening!

@jeffkrol I'd considered that from your input from my thread but have yet to get around to trying it. I have four 3.0 strips on two tanks on opposite walls. I realized I didn't have the receptacle room in my one Kasa and the network of cords is already ridiculous. If I recall correctly, the idea is to turn it off at midnight every night and then set it to come back on a minute later. Do you think there could be any harm in killing power to the lights on a daily basis?


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

There probably isn’t a problem with turning it off daily, but at that point, just use a wifi plug on Manual mode. 

In the email they sent me, they called this a ‘feature’ which really got under my skin.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

OK a bit of a rant all around here.
1) this "featured bug has been around for a long time.. Lots of Chinese/India.. gosh knows where programed stuff is infuriating
2) If US programmers wouldn't charge a billion $'s for their time maybe we'd have better stuff.
3) If you aren't on a time server I suspect it's near impossible to keep accurate time 100% w/a battery back up.
Soon people will complain that after a power outage their clock is 5 minutes OFF and demand compensation.. heavens!!
4) Do you really want EVERYTHING open to the internet (time server)?
5) How many microwaves come back on w/ the clock set?
6) Yes all my battery operated quartz wall clocks keep great time during a power outage.. go figure. Must be special.
Though at times some clocks/watches mysteriously jump like 5 minutes ahead for no real reason. 

I said this was a rant and subject to being colored by emotions and a stupid timer/power strip that jaded my
opinions on life as we know it.. 
Not to mention that some Microwave programmers/designers need to be drawn and quartered, alongside automobile engineers..

In Fluvals defense the fact they added a bunch of data points in their new software.. well gotta love em.. 

Bump:


Blue Ridge Reef said:


> ^^That's maddening!
> 
> . Do you think there could be any harm in killing power to the lights on a daily basis?



I don't think so.. Matter of fact it might just extend the life of the power supply.
But I suppose the less daily heating must be weighed against the daily surge of current when energized every day..


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

At just 32 watts per strip -and the fact that they don't ever run near 100% on the vast majority of tanks -a pair or 2 of AA batteries would probably suffice for most brief outages. Though I'd also imagine that adding a battery pack to these would make them far less waterproof. Perhaps they could install it in the power supply cord somewhere.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Or just check the time over the internet when power is restored.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

jeffkrol said:


> 3) If you aren't on a time server I suspect it's near impossible to keep accurate time 100% w/a battery back up.
> 4) Do you really want EVERYTHING open to the internet (time server)?


Don't need a time server built in. They can have a backup batteries just for the internal clock. It won't be 100% accurate, but it will be AT LEAST as accurate as the wall timers they sell at Walmart for $10. Most fish keepers already use that without problems. The clock can readjust for being off the two times a year I'd have to adjust it for daylight savings time. Opposed to every time the power goes off


jeffkrol said:


> 5) How many microwaves come back on w/ the clock set?


When I depend on my microwave to activate photosynthesis for my plants, to prevent my co2 from killing my fish.. I'll call lg and complain.


----------



## dornblaser (Sep 8, 2020)

I run dual Fluval Plant 3.0 on two of my tanks. My problem is all of my tanks are at my office so power has gone off and I wasn't aware of it on weekends, etc. I won't purchase any more Fluval lights until they have a software workaround.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Considering other lighting options that include adjustable color temperature, ramp up and down and schedule, I think buying Fluval 3.0's AND a UPS might still be cheaper solution. There are better lights but, they are really expensive. IMHO, the Fluvals are great for the money.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

I can get two Aqeuon optimax lights for around the same price. I haven't tried it myself, but I am pretty sure they don't have this problem


I have a ups, but I only keep my filter in it. I can plug these poorly designed fluvial lights into it, but then I am lowering the time my filter can run during an outtage


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

LuluCocoPopoRoro said:


> I can get two Aqeuon optimax lights for around the same price. I haven't tried it myself, but I am pretty sure they don't have this problem
> 
> 
> I have a ups, but I only keep my filter in it. I can plug these poorly designed fluvial lights into it, but then I am lowering the time my filter can run during an outtage



How long are your outages? I guess I am fortunate, our power is underground so we rarely get any outages.

Bump:


LuluCocoPopoRoro said:


> I can get two Aqeuon optimax lights for around the same price. I haven't tried it myself, but I am pretty sure they don't have this problem
> 
> 
> I have a ups, but I only keep my filter in it. I can plug these poorly designed fluvial lights into it, but then I am lowering the time my filter can run during an outtage



How long are your outages? I guess I am fortunate, our power is underground so we rarely get any outages.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

I get them between 2-4 times a month... I know its a lot. and it's crazy because we pay SO much for electricity here.

they last anywhere from 10 mins to about an hour.

It's isn't enough for me to need to buy a generator or anything, but it's enough that I need to buy a ups for my tanks, and to mess up fluvial lights.

Even if I only got power outages once a year, if it happens when I'm at work, it will result in co2 being on, with no lights.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

Now my light has stopped working via Bluetooth.

Last night worked fine, this morning was 100% unresponsive.

Called technical support and they told me to email someone to troubleshoot...

Seriously, trouble shooting over email is the only option.... the company has offices around the world, and this is the option they give.

Fluval = crap


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

I second using a battery backup. My Fluval 36" is a meager 46 watts, and that is at full light. That is not much battery power at all needed to handle a short outage. The smallest UPSes available would suffice. To run the light at full for an hour would require a battery with maybe 2-3Amp/hrs for each hr you would want run it. Which is tiny (your car battery is anywhere 30-60 amp hrs).

This $38 unit https://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP350SLG-Standby-Outlets-Compact/dp/B004OR0V2C/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=3TZ5D2YIR6H7Q&dchild=1&keywords=mini+ups+battery+backup&qid=1601050150&sprefix=mini+UPS%2Caps%2C144&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFNODBMTVoyREtVS0kmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA1MDM2MTlFM1BEMTZGNFI0NVImZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDQ0NTU0NjJaWFMzN0hXUlkwRDgmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

would run the 46 watt 36" fluval LED for 40-60 minutes at full light. If the power outage occurs at night with lights off or night light more, it would keep the light going all night long.

But yeah I agree with other posters on here, it would cost little for Fluval to add a small battery and ROM (if needed) to keep time and configurations through a power off. I don't know why they would not do that.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

At the moment the app isn’t working at all. So there is that.

A product that cost $250, whose ENTIRE marketing plan is to gloat about how amazing their automation is, shouldn’t cost a penny more to have function at the same standard as every other digital timer.

I have a upc plugged in to my tank already. But it’s only for my filter. If I add a light to it, I’d have to sacrifice run time.

A raspberry pi cost $7, a script that corrects the time on boot up is a few lines of code. They could have solved this problem using more subtle methods, but in the end, they don’t care about their clients.

I’m almost certain I’m going to jump through hoops to get them to fix this app problems


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

It would be a very light draw on your existing UPS, especially at night.


----------



## W8INLINE (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the same light. I originally had it on pro mode and when we got a power outage it came back and I had the same problem as you. I have since set it to run on manual mode and plugged it to my tp-link google home smart plug. I turned the light to 100% and have the on off cycle run through the smart switches instead of the fluval app. We did some electrical work the other day and shut off the power for a couple of hours in the whole house, when we turned everything back on the light cycle continued without having to make any adjustments. 

I don't know if that helps


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

It's a fair suggestion for some applications but my own tanks would look like split pea soup if I ran lights at 100%. It's just not an option with tanks of Fissidens, Anubias, Crypts and such. And so much of what you are paying for is balancing the colors to what your plants (and eyes) like best. It could be a solution on a Dutch tank or some situations, I suppose.

I'm not nearly as down on Fluval as OP, but this is a shortcoming that should have been addressed before the product ever launched, IMO.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty sure you can "set" manual mode to any intensity and color.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Pretty sure you can "set" manual mode to any intensity and color.


Yep. There's 4 spots in manual mode and can be set to any % on each channel.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never even opened the other modes. If they would at least ramp up and down in the mornings and evenings, I'd be inclined to go that way and just be done with it. I include a siesta period when I'm at work, but would gladly sacrifice that to not have to worry about outages. In fact, assuming if I ever go on vacation again, I'll set them up that way for the duration of my trip. Thanks for that info!


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

I think on the Fluval 3.0, it defaults to "auto" mode, at least if that is what you set it at. I had unplugged it many times setting it up and never had to do anything to reset it back to auto. The pro mode is the one that Fluval idiotically did not protect from power off. Thinking through it I can't imagine why they would think it would not be an issue. You can set 10 time points and several sliders for each time point. Who would want to redo that every time you unplug the light to do maintenance or whatever. 

One thing though, I notice there is a feature in PRO mode to SAVE your configuration. I'm not sure where it saves to, but that might alleviate some of the pain so you only have to reload your saved config and not reconfigure it in again.

The light is far more capable than prior lights, like the Finnex Planted Plus I've used for many years. The Finnex has the worst remote control ever implemented in modern times and you only get two choices, their "auto" 24/7 (which is nice but you can't tweak in any way) or manual on/off with your own timer. So the Fluval is a step up from that with the app control and PRO mode.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ahem said:


> The Finnex has the worst remote control ever implemented in modern times and you only get two choices, their "auto" 24/7 (which is nice but you can't tweak in any way) or manual on/off with your own timer.


As a FYI you can tweak the 24/7 mode in all the newer versions of the Finnex..



ahem said:


> So the Fluval is a step up from that with the app control and PRO mode.



Yep..


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> As a FYI you can tweak the 24/7 mode in all the newer versions of the Finnex..


Well that is an improvement although if it is the same remote control, I would never buy it again because of that. It literally does not work most of the time. I found I have to remote control full power off then power on and then the programming from the remote would work, otherwise pressing buttons does nothing. The remote IR is the weakest line of sight IR I have ever used and the light has that stupid IR receiver on a cable that hangs down from your light always getting in the way, or dropping in the tank. And then you can only set your time to the nearest 3 hour! I have to wait until 6pm or 9pm (or other 3 hour increment) to synch it up with world time. Really archaic stuff and clearly they do not think through the ergonomics well. I am on my second one of those because the first got algae INSIDE!

So I am so far most pleased with Fluval, I can't imagine a better value if you want full light control. I would never buy a Finnex again.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ahem said:


> The remote IR is the weakest line of sight IR I have ever used and the light has that stupid IR receiver on a cable that hangs down from your light always getting in the way, or dropping in the tank.



Your post had valid arguments but .. again.. above issue is the old models.
IR sensor is now built in, w/ of course its own set of line of sight problems..


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

Just ordered a UPS to take care of this very problem, and also run one of my two canisters in event of power outage. I did not realize they are so cheap to run, my Aqueon 200GPH canister says it draws .25A which means it's only 30 watts. You can run that for a few hours on the UPS in $150 range (not including if you are running lights and other things). It's an hour on a UPS in the $40-50 range. That's not a bad peace of mind, especially if you overstock. I'm going to plug the Fluval and one canister in this. My CO2 and airstone are on timers with battery backup built in, they lose power but don't lose time nor programming.

Fluval might have a programming/hardware interface, I didn't notice any ports. You can finagle the android app to run on a Pi or a computer, and then automate that using key/fingerstroke recorder scripts to go in and set time and programming on some interval, little bit klugey but it can work. Lotta trouble though when they can just put in a little watch battery thingy.


----------



## LuluCocoPopoRoro (Feb 20, 2019)

I messaged them.

They have no API or any kind of interface other than their app.

Also, I tried connecting it to it using my computer’s Bluetooth, and the Bluetooth on the light broke.

So I wouldn’t risk doing any kind of hack unless you’re ok with losing the Bluetooth all together


----------



## ampalsson (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi all,
I really don't want to hijack the thread but I am really keen to know the width and thickness of the Fluval 3.0
Reason is, I have a Juwel Rio 450 LED tank and thought the Fluval might be a nice replacement for the included light unit on the Rio
Anyone who has this light, could you please bring out that measuring tape?


----------



## Slushpup (Apr 12, 2020)

ampalsson said:


> Hi all,
> I really don't want to hijack the thread but I am really keen to know the width and thickness of the Fluval 3.0
> Reason is, I have a Juwel Rio 450 LED tank and thought the Fluval might be a nice replacement for the included light unit on the Rio
> Anyone who has this light, could you please bring out that measuring tape?


A little under 2 and 5/8ths inches wide, with it being 3/4ths of a inch thick.


----------



## Bender Rodriguez (Dec 19, 2020)

Not a solution by any means but.. I suffer from a similar situation with electricity. I keep a cheap alarm clock by my bed with no battery in the back up which tells me instantly when I wake up if there was an outage..


----------

